# Porzelack O Wax



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all, has anyone every used (or even heard of) Porzelack "O Wax"?? I have a tin of it coming tomorrow so I'm very curious about it. The web site says that this stuff is supposed to leave a diamond hard finish that will last up to 6 months or more with normal washing habits. They're Teflon sealant is supposed to do the same or better. I have some of that on the way too . Also, the web site says that Rolls Royce have suggested their products since 1965... now even if RR don't actively promote Porzelack, being able to say that they've been approved as a product for RR is more than any of the other wax gurus can say (excluding SW of course). And for about 6 quid a tin, that seems like a steal to me!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Clever Nickname said:


> Also, the web site says that Rolls Royce have suggested their products since 1965... now even if RR don't actively promote Porzelack, being able to say that they've been approved as a product for RR is more than any of the other wax gurus can say (excluding SW of course).


I reckon Nick @ Pro Detailing could give you a definate answer on that one


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I reckon Nick @ Pro Detailing could give you a definate answer on that one


Well I'm sure at one time they were up there with the big boys and they just decided not to get into the car care craze like the other guys did... which is why they're not widely known now. So I'm sure that they're not lying about being a company that RR suggests... at one time... anyway, sleeping with all the Pussycat Dolls at the same time is something that you lie about on a forum, not something that you post on a credible web site and I don't think ANY company has the nutz to make false claims about their association with a giant like RR. I'll keep (the ones of you that are interested in it) this thread updated as I play with this wax... Anyway like I said before it's about 6 quid so really I have nothing to lose... aside from 5 pints (Hungarian prices ) if the wax is a total dud.


----------



## Cherry evo2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Used it years ago on some old crap car I would have had at the time. Remember being impressed, but it was no detailing job, just a polish of a crap car!!!
Don't suppose that is much help really!!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just got it in the mail... WOW how smelly it is! Full of petroleum solvents with some carnauba and other stuff so this is some really old school stuff... looks a lot like some of the home-made concoctions that I've seen on the site, but I'd be willing to bet a nut that it's some great, durable stuff. We'll find out soon!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I saw their stand at Automechanika, and walked away - their demo car was full of swirls (even once it had been polished), and the products are clearly packaged for the valeting market. I may be wrong, but their was no sense of quality on the stand whatsoever.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> I saw their stand at Automechanika, and walked away - their demo car was full of swirls (even once it had been polished), and the products are clearly packaged for the valeting market. I may be wrong, but their was no sense of quality on the stand whatsoever.


Yeah, they're presentation isn't the best in the world, that's for sure.. looks too common. As for the wax itself, I used a bit today on a panel of my car. It was a bit finicky, kind of like Victoria Wax in the sense that it has to be polished off at just the right moment and if it stays on for too long it's a "female dog" to take off (I purposely left a bit on for about 30 minutes to see), but it did go on and come off relatively easily! It left a pretty glassy-looking shine though. Not deep and wet like some of my other stuff, just shiny (if that makes any sense). Looked almost like the Liquid Glass that I used to use and if it has the same durability like Liquid glass I think it's a definite keeper for under 6 quid! A good wax for the masses if you will, because not all the cars I do buy my best waxes so this is something "nice without the price".


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Been tempted to try some of that Porzelack also, its pedalled at lot here in Czech Rep.

I have to use Italian Mafra products at work... http://www.mafra.com/index.php?l=en,en


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

does it smell like t-cut then?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

CzechRich said:


> Been tempted to try some of that Porzelack also, its pedalled at lot here in Czech Rep.
> 
> I have to use Italian Mafra products at work... http://www.mafra.com/index.php?l=en,en


Yeah we have a Mafra distributor here too. Haven't tried any of it yet though. Like I said before, the O Wax and Teflon wax/polish that I bought were VERY cheap, so really even if it doesn't stand a chance to the other stuff it's still a great product for the masses who can't afford 85 pounds for a layer of Concorso, but they still get a great shine and (hopefully) great protection. We'll see about it's longevity soon. I'd say go for a can of the wax! It stinks to high hell (I keep it separate from my other waxes ) but worth the money just for the shine it gives and the Teflon stuff is great for shuts, bottom panels and skirts.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

CzechRich said:


> Been tempted to try some of that Porzelack also, its pedalled at lot here in Czech Rep.
> 
> I have to use Italian Mafra products at work... http://www.mafra.com/index.php?l=en,en


What do you use from Mafra? We also have a distributor here with very good prices but their products don't inspire much confidence. I've used their bug remover and it strips wax, works very good though.

Sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

We use most of their products: Metal Car polish, Cristal Vetro Glass cleaner, SCIC plastic dressing, Fast & Black tyre dressing, Puliplast degreaser, Washing foam...

All in aerosol form so not good to use, although I think you can get most of them in bulk to decant to hand sprayers.

The plastic and tyre dressing are good, nice satin finish and the washing suds are creamy.

Other than that pretty average, although cheap as you say...


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

toni said:


> What do you use from Mafra? We also have a distributor here with very good prices but their products don't inspire much confidence. I've used their bug remover and it strips wax, works very good though.
> 
> Sorry for the thread hijack


Hi neighbor! I know that question was for CzechRich, but you're right the product line doesn't look too promising. I think most of their stuff is geared towards car washes, not detailers. About all you can buy from them here in HU is bulk stuff like "wax wash" and other useless crap. What other products do you have over there? If there's anything good maybe I'll have to take a trip to Romania and pick some up. Paul from Chemical Guys in the US is Romanian and he said he sells a butt-load of CG over there.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

@CzechRich: sadly Mafra is know as 'good' brand here, it's used in most car washes and gets good reviews on all products.

@Clever Nickname: the question was for everyone using the products; and you're right about Mafra stuff, they sell loads to car washes.
We don't have very much. Sonax, some Megs Pro stuff (but very expensive), 3M polishes, we will have Megs consumer line soon, TW and the usual stuff you can find in gas stations Arexons, Formula1 etc ... consumer stuff, nothing detailing oriented. I've tried a sealant from Nigrin a few days ago on my wheels and looks promising but I can't really say if it's good or not.

Who is this Paul you speak of?  Maybe we can persuade him to arrange some distributors here. Should work out better for you too


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

toni said:


> @CzechRich: sadly Mafra is know as 'good' brand here, it's used in most car washes and gets good reviews on all products.
> 
> @Clever Nickname: the question was for everyone using the products; and you're right about Mafra stuff, they sell loads to car washes.
> We don't have very much. Sonax, some Megs Pro stuff (but very expensive), 3M polishes, we will have Megs consumer line soon, TW and the usual stuff you can find in gas stations Arexons, Formula1 etc ... consumer stuff, nothing detailing oriented. I've tried a sealant from Nigrin a few days ago on my wheels and looks promising but I can't really say if it's good or not.
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Update!*

I detailed an Opel Vectra today and decided to use my new O Wax. Here's a beading shot after random sprays of water on it










And here's a video. Notice that even when I wasn't using the stream of water to follow the sheeting down, the water still just slides right off the car. Really there was very little water that stayed on the car just by splashing it. I was impressed. The wax isn't the easiest to apply and it clumps up a bit on the applicator, but overall I think it's a great wax so far with nice beading and repels water like a bird's feathers... we'll see in a couple of months when I go back to do his cars again.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Sheeting looks király on the vid!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bence said:


> Sheeting looks király on the vid!


Yours is coming as soon as I can get my butt to the post!


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

THX man!


----------

